# ceramic heat emitters and thermostats



## NalaBaby (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I was looking for some advice please. 
Basically my African Pygmy hedgehog is going to be 4 this week and she keeps going into semi-hibernation. She's currently got a heat mat and thermostat and a microwaveable heat pad, which has been fine up til now.
Today I ordered a ceramic heat emitter bulb and a holder for her, expecting to be able to use them with the thermostat I have. However I've just noticed that my thermostat has a maximum of 100W and the ceramic heater is 150W. I don't have any more money to order another bulb (and definitely not another thermostat) at the moment... Will this difference in Watt be an issue? She's currently in a 3ft viv (if that makes a difference). I'm also going away for a few days next week so my friend is gonna come up and feed, water and play with my hogs so I don't want there to be any issues while I'm away.
I plan to get a dimmer thermostat (is that what they're called??) when I have the money so this will be temporary. The thermostat I have is a Living Earth HabiStat one.
Thanks in advance. All these different bulbs, heaters and thermostats confuse me!

Edit: I've just noticed my thermostat is the Mat-Stat one, is that an issue?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

NalaBaby said:


> Hi, I was looking for some advice please.
> Basically my African Pygmy hedgehog is going to be 4 this week and she keeps going into semi-hibernation. She's currently got a heat mat and thermostat and a microwaveable heat pad, which has been fine up til now.
> Today I ordered a ceramic heat emitter bulb and a holder for her, expecting to be able to use them with the thermostat I have. However I've just noticed that my thermostat has a maximum of 100W and the ceramic heater is 150W. I don't have any more money to order another bulb (and definitely not another thermostat) at the moment... Will this difference in Watt be an issue? She's currently in a 3ft viv (if that makes a difference). I'm also going away for a few days next week so my friend is gonna come up and feed, water and play with my hogs so I don't want there to be any issues while I'm away.
> I plan to get a dimmer thermostat (is that what they're called??) when I have the money so this will be temporary. The thermostat I have is a Living Earth HabiStat one.
> ...


i wound not risk running a 150 watt on sum think thats made to run 100 watt max where did you get the bulb from can you swap it to sum think like a 75watt as 150 watts is a lot for a 3ft viv i run 125 watts is a 4x2.5x6ft and that runs at 50% power to get the temp i need


----------



## NalaBaby (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok thanks. I ordered it online so there's no point in paying postage to send it back. 
Can't believe it - my thermostat has just blown!! I think it's a sign lol. I've had to order a new one (that's what credit cards are for right?), and it's got a maximum of 800w. I've just put another heat mat under her blankets to keep her warm for now. It's only for a few days so hopefully be alright without a thermostat just now.


----------

